# UP Pics let's see em



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

How'd everybody do?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

They must have done poor. Not worth posting I guess


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

The mosquitoes have decoyed well...that's about it.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

buddies hunted Blind Sucker River.
one lonely wood duck.
pike fishing was more productive.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09 (Apr 29, 2014)

I still think our opener is too early, I like going out after first good frost


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

EVERYTHING is running two weeks or so behind this year


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Mainly very slow reports from up there so far


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I floated the tahquamenon yesterday and saw lots of duck boat trailers at the launch and never heard a shot. Guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

We ended up with 9 mallards and 2 gwt. Mornings were better. Significantly less birsd second day


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Two of us opening morning. Finished off our limit with a couple woodies in the afternoon. 
View attachment 227489


----------



## mihunte (Nov 23, 2014)

lastflight said:


> Two of us opening morning. Finished off our limit with a couple woodies in the afternoon.
> View attachment 227489


Lastflight, 

What kind of boat is that? Nice shoot


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Had a great opener in the UP.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks a lot like something made by County Line Boats. Would be a fun little boat in a marsh 




lastflight said:


> Two of us opening morning. Finished off our limit with a couple woodies in the afternoon.
> View attachment 227489


----------



## Paaat (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## trackinwalleye (Apr 24, 2015)

Hunted munuscong bay opening weekend. Shot a few ducks but did not see as many as past years. Talked to other hunters seems alot of people think early teal season followed by youth hunt may be the reason.In fact, never shot a teal in three days of hunting. In the years before I saw hundreds of teal on opening weekend. don't get the wrong idea, it's not about getting a bunch of ducks, its about the lack of guys heading to the U.P. for opening weekend. Sure didn't se many hunters this opening weekend.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

mihunte said:


> Lastflight,
> 
> What kind of boat is that? Nice shoot


It's a Kara Hummer. I built it about 10 years ago, fun project! Great little marsh skiff.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

We had a great opener. Should have had alot more birds, but I guess we need a few more days shooting clays.


----------



## Paaat (Jun 21, 2009)

Another from yesterday. Got a pair of Ruddys up here, which was a nice treat.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lots of Geese , some snows
around Trenary, Limestone
and Rumley the last 3/ 4 days,
open fields, woodlots and pocket
lake.


----------

